# DHEA - what's difference between tablet & capsule?



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi - wondering if someone can explain difference between DHEA as tablet or capsule?

Following advice from my clinic went to order some and seems both products are micronised but other than that I can't see a difference except in the price.
Tablets are quite bit cheaper.

Is it just people prefer to take a capsule as easier to swallow or is there a difference in how the DHEA will actually start to work?

Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No difference between a tablet and a capsule, so long as the actual ingredient is the same. No idea whay price would be so different unless manufacturing costs of the capsule are more expensive


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks


----------

